# Legit animal communicators?



## undergunfire (Jul 19, 2009)

A lot of people know that I lost my dwarfed young kitty on October 1st of last year. If you don't know about it, then you can see his rainbow bridge thread..here: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=40010&forum_id=89


Anyway...I would like information from people who have used an animal communicator to connect with you're deceased pet. Was it was you expected? Who did you use? How much did it cost? Did you get closure?

Every day is a constant struggle for me. It is a few months shy of the 1 year anniversary of Zaide's death. I have good days and bad days...but more bad days then good. I just can't explain what it feels like to have lost a part of me. Zaide was like a child to me. I knew he was dwarfed, so I felt like he was extra special and I needed to protect him. He died in front of me, with nothing that I could do to help him. I still feel useless to this day...all I could do was scream and cry as he passed within a few minutes. I feel like he doesn't have closure either....he left this world with me in a panicked state...no comfort...just panic.

I have to go to PetSmart a few times a month to hold kittens, just so that I can feel like they are Zaide...with their tiny fragile bodies. I know Zaide's former foster mom still has his brother (who is a spitting image of Zaide)...I want to visit him soon (haven't since November), so I can feel like it is really Zaide. I am just terrified that it will only make things worse. I can't adopt Zaide's brother because he has serious bowel issues that requires lots of medical attention.

Some may remember the post that I left about going to the local HS and seeing what I honestly think was Zaide's brother up for adoption. I wanted to adopt him, but my husband did not. I still kick myself every single day for going against his word and just adopting the kitty, as I think about this cat every day.....http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=45436&forum_id=5&highlight=dwarf.


Can anyone also recommend some really good books or something about letting go of a deceased pet? Maybe this will help me, as well. Sorry, but I do not want books with any mention of God or religion, as it is just not something that I can agree with...but I realise that it might be hard to find books without the mentioning of it.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 19, 2009)

I can relate a lot to how you feel, although obviously none of us can understand exactly.

I have suggested therapy to you before and I think it's an idea you won't entertain but just wonder if maybe seeing a bereavement counsellor might help.

If not, there is a service available by e-mail and phone (which wouldn't work for you) for those who have lost a pet and its called the Pet Bereavement Support Service. http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=16988&forum_id=27 I posted about it on this thread and just scanning the thread naturestee mentioned some books that might be useful in there.

I'm sorry you are struggling so much, I do really feel for you but I know that doesn't help or change anything in the slightest.

Keep talking if it helps.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you, Flashy....I am checking out the link that you provided for the website. Calling a hot-line would be much like seeing a therapist to me....I'm just weird about that kind of stuff.

I think one way to help me will be to get a real urn for my Zaide. He is still in the plastic capsule thing that he came home in when we picked him up from the vet. It just says some words and then "Zaide Gregorio" (which he was "Zaide Davis" to us) and then his cremation date. I have looked for urns before, but none seemed right and they were all very expensive. I haven't looked in a while, so maybe I should look a bit today.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 19, 2009)

I remember reading about Zaide.. I'm sorry that you are still grieving... It is such a long process.

Here is a list of US-based pet loss hotlines/emails...
http://www.petloss.com/phones.htm
I have a sense that talking to the hotline person is essentially the same as chatting to another RO member about your loss.
It is more about verablly sharing your story, and having a compassionate ear that understands how you feel. It is my understanding that the folks who work on the phoneline are usually volunteers, who have had their own heart-wrenching experiences.
You don't really have anything to lose by trying it, Amy :hug:. You can always just hang up.
Will be thinking of you...


ETA: in place of an urn, I thought this was a beautiful idea: LifeGem

This group is based in Phoenix, AZ:http://www.caaainc.org/petgriefsupport.htm


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you, Autumn. I definitely won't call a hot-line or see a therapist...it's just awkward and I don't find comfort in speaking with random strangers. I know I'm talking on a forum right now, but I've been here for over 2 years...it's just different in my mind. I suppose my anxiety plays a role in my feelings towards therapists and hot-lines.

I really like the LifeGem, but I'd never be able to afford it. I am looking for an urn for Zaide for less than $100. I think I have actually found one that I really like, but I am still not sure. I found an artist that sculpts and paints kiln dried urns that are super amazing and would be perfect...but they are $325. I may possibly save up for that, as it makes sence to put Zaide in an urn that looks like him.

I am checking out the website based from Phoenix right now, it has some good links.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 19, 2009)

Call me if you need to talk.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 19, 2009)

What about the e-mail aspect of that link I mentioned? That wouldn't be that different from this, and its also run by volunteers who have been through hard pet griefs too. Just a thought  The books on that link may be useful though.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 19, 2009)

Urns around/under $100:

http://rainbowbridgeurns.com/caturns.aspx?page=6
http://www.mainelyurns.com/metal-pet-cremation-urns.html#top
http://www.specialtypetproducts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=MDT&Category_Code=efu
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CHL694/ref=asc_df_B001CHL694855121?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=nextag-hpc-delta-20&linkCode=asn
http://www.specialtypetproducts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=MDT&Category_Code=KP
http://rainbowbridgeurns.com/newelitecaturn.aspx
http://www.evermypet.com/cat-figurine-pet-cremation-urns

Etched marble: http://www.evermypet.com/product/OvalMarbleImagePetMemorialsMI300

range of $: http://www.custompeturns.com/?gclid=CNGqkKSX4psCFRBM5QodHx2XAg



I was thinking maybe you need an urn for closure at this point, then you can save for the sculpture urn at a later date.

I agree, it would be disconcerting not to have Zaide's ashes in what you feel is a proper resting place.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 19, 2009)

I agree, I do need an urn some some closure. I started my Zaide tattoo to help with closure, as well...but I don't think it will give it to me in full.

I really like this urn..
http://www.memorialgallerypets.com/CatUrnPreciousKittyBronze.aspx

I can have a little plaque engraved at work for free.



Flashy...I will check out doing the email thing or possibly a message board type thing.

Alicia...Thank you. I know I can always call you to talk because you understand, too.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 19, 2009)

I really like that urn, Amy.

I was thinking that yet another possibility might be finding a small coloured glass/crystal bottle that could be suspended in a window, so light could shine through... making him forever a little ray of sunshine.
Kind of like this:


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 19, 2009)

I LOVE that idea, Autumn! I might have to go downtown next weekend to the gallery shops to find something cool like that! Many artists around here make glass balls and hearts for hanging in windows, but I am unsure if they have an opening or not.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 19, 2009)

They could always make one with a little opening for you, I'm sure!

I got Nate a beautiful hanging glass art piece for his birthday.. she did it with neat coils of black wire.. I'll try to get a pic when he comes back with the camera...

(Your thread has inspired me to make a memorium/urn section in the RB. Thank you!)


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 19, 2009)

You're right..I can always try to contact an artist to have one specially made with a hole.

I'd love to see pictures of the one you got for Nate, it sounds cool!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 19, 2009)

If you're looking for cat-shaped glass...

Another possibility would be to get one of the German Reisling cat-shaped bottles. I know that there are some larger, and some miniature versions:

http://halby-herald.blogspot.com/2007/05/moselland-cat-bottle-riesling.html

Apparently they come in more than 17 colours...

http://cgi.ebay.com/HAPPY-CAT-WINE-BOTTLE-MOSEL-RIESLING-COBALT-BLUE_W0QQitemZ190321126759QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c5005ed67&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1205|293%3A1|294%3A50

If you get a cork, an artist could build you a piece around the cat-shaped bottle.


A beautiful clear cat-shaped perfume bottle would also work:
http://estore.websitepros.com/1985931/Detail.bok?no=1374
http://www.beautifulgiftshop.co.uk/Perfume_Bottles.html
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Avon-Cat-Holding...0?hash=item3c9f00a8d4&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

http://www.bristol-glass.co.uk/xcart/product.php?productid=65&cat=0&page=1


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 19, 2009)

I LOVE the cat shaped glass! I just worry about being able to see his ashes, but I suppose I won't be able to with the black cat.

I am also searching around online for people who make "look-a-like" kitty urns at a cheaper price. I'll also still looking into any information from people who have had experience with animal communicators...I think if I found the right person to communicate, then it could definitely bring closure.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 19, 2009)

Here's the conversation about animal communicators we had from earlier this year: 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=44073&forum_id=1&jump_to=591987#p591987


----------



## werecatrising (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.reiki4critters.com/index.html

She has been a tremendous help to me.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 19, 2009)

((HUGS)) to you through this. It's so hard to let go, I know...


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 19, 2009)

*werecatrising wrote: *


> http://www.reiki4critters.com/index.html
> 
> She has been a tremendous help to me.



Can you share you're experiences with the animal communicating? How detailed was her communicating?


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 19, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> ((HUGS)) to you through this. It's so hard to let go, I know...


Thank you, Rosie :hug:


----------



## werecatrising (Jul 19, 2009)

I first contacted her about 3 years ago. I had adopted a bunny, Edward, from the local shelter. We developed an instant, intense bond. Every evening I'd take him out so sit on the porch. A few nights before I lost him I was thinking about how nice it was to have a reason to sit outside and listen to the crickets, feel the gentle breeze, etc. I lost Edward after only 3 weeks. I was beyond devastated. I contacted her. I didn't tell her much at all, just that I had lost him.

She contacted him, then me. She told me he had been sick long before coming to me. (this was shown by necropsy) He had said thank you for the blue bed (I had given him a blue towel to sleep on.) The thing that really got me was her saying Edward said how much we loved to sit outside together, enjoying the world around us.

Ugh... I am crying now. Feel free to pm me if you have ay questions, or want to talk.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow...you guys have me thinking about this now...

I've got a few animals I would love to contact again, just to hear from them that they were happy, and to maybe figure out a bit better why they passed. I would love to know that our four lost in March didn't suffer and weren't upset with me about what happened (as I start to cry again). I would love to know that they knew they were loved, and didn't have doubts about that. I still kick myself about that whole thing HARD, every single day.

I would love to know that a kitty I had when I was 12, KeyKat, knew I loved her. We noticed she was having a hard time breathing, so my mom took her to the vet, and wouldn't let me come with, but made me go to school. They kept her overnight and put her down the afternoon of the next day, and I never got to say goodbye. I still cry about that...I loved her so much. (It's something I'll never do to Em, make her go to school and not let her say goodbye.)

This has me thinking...thanks for asking about it, Amy. I might just contact her myself.

((HUGS))

Edited to add: I've checked out her site, read her testimonials...really neat.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 19, 2009)

*werecatrising wrote: *


> I first contacted her about 3 years ago. I had adopted a bunny, Edward, from the local shelter. We developed an instant, intense bond. Every evening I'd take him out so sit on the porch. A few nights before I lost him I was thinking about how nice it was to have a reason to sit outside and listen to the crickets, feel the gentle breeze, etc. I lost Edward after only 3 weeks. I was beyond devastated. I contacted her. I didn't tell her much at all, just that I had lost him.
> 
> She contacted him, then me. She told me he had been sick long before coming to me. (this was shown by necropsy) He had said thank you for the blue bed (I had given him a blue towel to sleep on.) The thing that really got me was her saying Edward said how much we loved to sit outside together, enjoying the world around us.
> 
> Ugh... I am crying now. Feel free to pm me if you have ay questions, or want to talk.



Oh no...I'm sorry I made you bring it up and cry .

What you said was enough for me, honestly. I read the testimonials on her site and I think I am going to go for it. I just need to figure out what I should ask her to ask Zaide. I have so many questions.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 20, 2009)

I had a major breakdown a while ago for over an hour. I think I really just needed to get it all out and stop holding it in. I still don't feel totally fine, though.

After a death like this, is it normal to go searching for another? I mean, we did get Tibi shortly after Zaide passed...but Tibi was not to heal me, he was to heal Juju because Juju clung to me for companionship and I knew he needed another brother.

I just don't know if it is normal to search for specifically a dwarfed cat. They are not a normal thing to come by without going to a "breeder" for a irresponsibly bred "teacup" cat...so it is frustrating and it is the reason why I am so angry at myself for not adopting the dwarf cat that I thought was Zaide's brother at the shelter that day.

It's like searching for something that doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 20, 2009)

I think it's completely healthy...you miss your Zaide, and you want him back. I completely understand that, and wanting to find another like him again. I think it's why I almost left here immediately and went over to the local shelter to adopt a Flemish Giant someone surrendered. Danny came home and talked some sense into me, so we didn't wind up doing that, and another family adopted him (and I cried about it)...but I know that's why I wanted to adopt Stewart (the bun). I miss having Teeny around, and terribly miss having a Flemish Giant around...and once you discover love like that with someone, it's hard to let go of it.

So, I can totally understand where you're coming from, and don't think it's abnormal in the least. We do it with men, don't we? We find someone we're head over heels for, they don't love us back the same, we end up breaking up, but wind up looking for the same qualities in other men that we found in that man. I think it's very similar.

I mean, heck, you can even take it as far as my wanting to adopt only male bunnies at this point...because of Fiver. Now, I know I haven't lost Fiver, but I see in him something I really love, and would love to find more bunnies with those qualities.

I hope it doesn't sound like I'm trying to lessen your pain, or what you're desiring...just trying to show you that it's completely normal and healthy. Not to mention, I know that you have enough sense to not go to "teacup" breeders...but if a kitty came into a shelter that was a dwarf kitty, I know you'd jump at the chance.

Don't beat yourself up over not adopting Zaide's brother...I really think that would've been too difficult for you guys, handling all those health issues. (Not that I don't think you could handle it...more that you've got so many furkids that taking on one with major health issues and such huge special needs would be too much.)

Don't worry, Hun...you're completely normal. You're going through a process...and part of it is being honest with yourself, which is what you're doing. You're very aware of what you're going through, and allowing yourself to experience this process...that's very healthy.

(((HUGS))) to you and hopes for things to turn out wonderfully. I'm praying that you find that animal that helps you to heal from this. I know that I always feel like that when I lose an animal...it's always helped me a great deal to have someone new to concentrate on when I lose a furkid. It's how you see the good it brought about. It gives you a *reason* for having lost your baby. I wouldn't have been able to take in Cinnamon if I hadn't lost Teeny. And as much as I hate having lost my sweet boy, I am grateful for the timing because Cinnamon so desperately needed us/me.

Anyway, I hope all that helps...even if just a little. I know how it is to lose a heart kitty...I still very much mourn my KeyKat girl, and it's been over 17yrs. I still cry for her like I lost her yesterday. She meant so much to me, and died so alone and not being able to say goodbye...well, it haunts me. 

Hugs to you, Hun...

Rosie*


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you, Rosie. I know many people understand what it feels like to lose a pet that was so special to you, but sometimes it does feel like you are alone....so thank you for not making me feel alone! Thank you everyone who has replied to this thread, it really means a lot to me.

We really can't have more pets at this time, especially since we are trying to figure out our future....but if I saw a dwarf kitty with the loving personality Zaide's litter had and this other kitty at the shelter had...I wouldn't think twice about adoption. There are risks of health issues, but I don't think I can pass another one up. It is just as heartbreaking as a death to me...passing up "Rascally" at the animal shelter was really difficult since he was just like Zaide....an adult cat in a kitten body with the same unique personality.

Ryan was trying to help me feel better earlier, but I am still slightly angry with him for not letting me adopt Rascally. It was just before the wedding, so everyone's nerves were going crazy...so I am trying to stop holding the grudge. He kept asking me what else was wrong besides crying over loosing Zaide, but I don't have the heart to tell him he sucks for telling me "no" . I do just need to get over it because Rascally is long adopted....but that doesn't mean I still don't scan petfinder and CL daily searching...which feels pathetic.

The town is putting on a huuuge adoption/vender event at the event center here with animal adoptions next Saturday. I am kind of looking forward to it because I will get to hold more kittens, which feels to like being close to Zaide because of their size.

I have my mentoring on Tuesday with the animal shelter to volunteer in the cat room. I hope I can stay strong!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I had a major breakdown a while ago for over an hour. I think I really just needed to get it all out and stop holding it in. I still don't feel totally fine, though.
> 
> After a death like this, is it normal to go searching for another? I mean, we did get Tibi shortly after Zaide passed...but Tibi was not to heal me, he was to heal Juju because Juju clung to me for companionship and I knew he needed another brother.
> 
> ...


Amy,

Its been over a year (almost 18 months) since I lost Tiny and at times I find myself still searching for another like him - even though I know it can't happen. 

Don't get me wrong - I love Zeus dearly (the little brat) - but I adopted him partly for Miss Bea - partly for the forum because we all were grieving so much over Tiny - and yes - partly for us. I don't regret adopting him.

But I have my days - even now - when I still tear up and cry over Tiny and lose it for a while. The other day I even called Zeus "Tiny" because I'd been looking at his pictures and was missing him so much. I almost cried..ok...so I did cry when I did that. How could I call another bun "Tiny" - even by mistake??

Art & I have talked about how one of the reasons I adopted the dogs last year - was I was looking for a replacement for Tiny. 

I do think you need some help and some closure....and I think doing something like this will help you...but also understand...you have a very sensitive nature and something like this - you're going to struggle with for a long time. I think it is because you have such a love for animals, etc. 

In a way - its sorta "funny" as in strange...because I remember how you weren't a big fan of kitties when you were here....yet you lost your heart to one.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 20, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Amy,
> 
> Its been over a year (almost 18 months) since I lost Tiny and at times I find myself still searching for another like him - even though I know it can't happen.
> 
> ...



Peg...it is amazing how we are pretty much going through the same thing. I called Tibi "Zaide" for a few months after adopting him...it was really heartbreaking.

I can also relate to you adopting the dogs to "replace" Tiny. I feel like I am constantly searching for replacements in any species. At times I felt insane thinking a FERRET would do because they are small and cat-like :rollseyes. I wanted another dog so badly, but I am over that now because we just can't until we buy a house with a fenced yard. I don't think my search is going to end for another dwarf kitty. I think it is kind of like having a species or breed of animal pass away and wanting the same exact one....except mine is so hard to come by .

I am laughing with you about my former lack of love for kitties, Peg! I guess it just took the right ones to win me over.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

Well - the funny thing is...and you knew Tiny personally so you knew how special and sorta unique he was...

After we got Zeus and the dogs...I still felt...empty. I mean...I loved Zeus...I loved the dogs. But they weren't as "unique" to me as Tiny was.

I decided that I NEEDED to get a pet skunk. I had one as a teenager and loved him dearly....they are so much fun to watch.

I tried and tried and tried to convince Art to let me try and find a pet skunk from somewhere. It was a "no go".

That was when I realized that I was trying to replace Tiny with other critters and that NO other animal (or person) could ever replace him. I think that was what helped me to start letting go of him - to realize that he was gone and that while I'd have other heart animals - my time with him was over.

I think part of the reason you struggle so much - and this is simply opinion - is that your kitty's death was so FAST. I mean...with Tiny I basically had 48 hours of knowing he was ill and trying to get him help...(and about 40 hours of hope he would make it). 

With you - he was there one minute - and gone just minutes later. You had no time - no warning.

I think that is part of what leads to the feeling of needing closure - you had no time to prepare your heart.

Of course - that's just my opinion....and like feet - we all have them - and some stink. Maybe mine stinks.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 20, 2009)

I also wanted to agree that it is perfectly normal to want to have another, in whatever form that is for you.

For me, that's why i breed Flash's relatives. Deep down I'm hoping that somewhere he will come back to me, or I'll get a lovely guy who is Flash through and through but looks different. We've been close a couple of times too, for sure (just take a look at Angel's markings in comparison to Flash's-the only difference is the tears).

When Flash died I also intended to breed his son and daughter (which I didn't do in the end) because at the time I was so positive that two halves would make a whole, and he would come back to me. 

It's part of the grieving process. It's to do with bargaining and finding a way to bring them back, and that is a stage of grief, a well known and sucky stage of grief.

Having said all that, I do think it's important to realise that no matter who you find, there will never, EVER be another Zaide and whilst you may find someone who can be close to your heart, it will be in a different way from Zaide.

Be patient with yourself, don't put too much pressure on yourself and allow yourself to feel whatever it is you feel. Don't judge yourself for it, just accept it for what it is. If you feel you're doing something 'abnormal' it will make it even harder to deal with. Take each day as it comes and remember that you aren't alone at all because anyone who has lost a special pet can relate to you.


----------



## Saudade (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't know about communication from beyond the grave, it all depends on how you see the world and life and death. The concept of communication to those we have parted ways from us to me seems unhealthy. 

Death is a hard thing for people to deal with, everyone suffers it and EVERYONE needs to cope with grief and each person has their own way of dealing with it. I've suffered depression for my entire life, till the point where I was forced to get help. I had seen counsellors before, they didn't do much for me, we'd talked about some issues and none of it had helped.
I met my state appointed counsellor who I bulls***ed around, I talked about nothing as usual but made it seem like we were making progress. The next day when she came in and saw me, she told me that she knew what I was doing and she wasn't going to let me do it. After that I opened up, slowly albeit, I spent a whole year seeing her before I got to the point that I started feeling better about myself.
Funnily enough the things that got me down most were the little things, the stupid things that I thought didn't matter, the ones I felt stupid talking about. She told me that it was common to feel that way about those things, that so many people came and saw her and felt like that.

I know you don't like the idea of counselling, I know it seems scary and stupid. They help though, go in on your terms though, don't walk in there worrying about what the counsellor will think, don't feel uncomfortable. Search around for all the counsellors in your area, visit the counsellors sit down and have a chat with them, try to find the younger ones, don't go with some stuffed shirt who is like 100 years old, don't find the ones that will tell you what you expect to hear. Find one who is young! They're always the best, they've gone through what you've gone through. Trust me nothing you can say to a counsellor will surprise them. I once told my counsellor one of my deepest darkest secrets that I didn't think I could ever tell anyone. She had a shocked look on her face and I thought I was right, she turned around and started laughing, I'd spent so much of my life freaking out and worrying because I thought I was different when it turned out everyone experienced the same things as me and she heard it heaps.

If you don't feel comfortable with that still, call a hotline, trust me they hear so many things that nothing will surprise them any more, there is nothing you can do or say anything and trust me they won't think you're weird or stupid. They're trained to help you, to talk to you about these things.

Please I implore you to go and seek some form of counselling, whether it's in person, hotlines or just talking to someone on the forums. Don't turn to the occult, many of these people live off other's grief, giving them false hope and fake truths. I'm not denying that there is an afterlife, I just don't know, I really don't know, what I do know is that there are many people out there who will happily lie to you about your loss to get your money.

It helps to let it out, we all would do anything to help you, all of us would be happy to talk to you about this, myself included, I have a lot of experience dealing with it and I'll happily help talk to you about anything, I won't judge you or laugh or think you're stupid!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 20, 2009)

Hmm... Maybe you would enjoy fostering a pregnant mom cat; you'd get to enjoy kittens with her, and raise them to be healthy, adoptable pusses.

I agree that you can't ever replace Zaide no matter how hard you try. However, shelters often have preg moms that need someone to care for them & their future babies...
Maybe it would channel your memories of Zaide into a positive help to his fellow cats.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 20, 2009)

I am going to be blunt here, but I have to say it ......I definitely will never talk to a counselor or call a hot line. The thought of it makes me angry, actually. I think everyone telling me to do so over my lifetime has just really angered me to the point where I think counseling is a scam to steal you're money, just like you (Dave) thinks that an animal communicator is stealing money. I don't see the point in paying money that I don't have to talk to a counselor. I went to a few therapy sessions with my husband when we first started dating because he really wanted me to meet his counselor on a friendly basis....and I thought it was the most ridiculous thing ever. 

I am a person who hates being put on the spot face to face. I'm shy and emotional, always panicked and anxious....being put on the spot does not mix. I'm not afraid of making a fool out of myself...I'd just prefer to not talk to strangers (I don't consider this forum as having "strangers") about my life.
:embarrassed:

I believe 100% in animal communication with the right communicator. I'm not sure how anyone could read testimonials from people who have used a communicator and had them say it is still a lie. I believe here is an afterlife in some form. I live in fear of human afterlife daily...whether I am sensitive to it or just paranoid (errr...possibly a bit of both).

I truly believe that communicating with Zaide is what I need, as Peg said....most of my problem is the fact that he left me so sudden. We were playing and cuddling minutes before he passed away. To share a connecting moment of happiness and then watching them die minutes later is haunting. I couldn't even help him. I didn't even get up to pet him while he was passing...the last moments were of me screaming. All I can think of is that Zaide is out there right now in a state of confusion because he thinks I am angry with him. He left the world in a non-peaceful way. Animal communication feels like the only way to make things peaceful for both of us.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 20, 2009)

I think that right now you know what is best for you. If that is animal communication, then as long as you are able to reserahc it thoroughly (which you are clearly doing), then everyone should respect that that is what you feel you need to do to help you through your grief.

Everyone has their own views on therapy and I think it's important to respect other people's views because it's NOT for everyone (which is why I personally haven't tried to ram it down your throat since realising how strongly about it you feel). 

Right now, therapy is definitely not for you, and the fact you're standing up and saying that deserves respect. I truly do hope that finding an animal communicator you feel you can work with and then do work with can bring you some inner peace on this and allow you to start to move forward.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 20, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I think part of the reason you struggle so much - and this is simply opinion - is that your kitty's death was so FAST. I mean...with Tiny I basically had 48 hours of knowing he was ill and trying to get him help...(and about 40 hours of hope he would make it).
> 
> With you - he was there one minute - and gone just minutes later. You had no time - no warning.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with this.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Amy...I'm glad my words helped you to feel less alone. I know how it is to feel so alone in times of grief and missing someone so much your heart literally hurts. I know it all too well...

I think your idea of talking to an Animal Communicator is an excellent one. You're right, her testimonials are very powerful, and I think given how you lost Zaide, it would do you good to hear that he's okay and understands what happened, and loves you dearly. Not to mention, the funny little things people mentioned she said would go a long way toward helping you (like "thanks for the blue bed" and such, too cute!).

I, too, wouldn't be going to a counselor. I was forced to see so many as a kid, plenty who said "trust me, I won't tell your stepmother what you tell me about her" and then would get us back together as a family in the room and straight out tell her what I said. I trusted a counselor too many times that would divulge personal things like that. It was horrible!

I, too, believe that most of them are out there for monetary purposes. Though I believe some are genuinely trying to help, I truly think that if it makes you that uncomfortable, you shouldn't do it...and I admire you sticking to your guns as you are about it. ((HUG))

I'm eager to hear what the Animal Communicator has to say...you'll post about it, right?

((HUGS)) to you, Hun...


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 20, 2009)

You've got nothing to lose by trying... heck, I'm not even facing a problem right now, and I want to give her a buzz!

Some people are gifted, some ain't... For the sake of just $30, I'd satisfy my curiosity. You'll know very quickly whether or not her details match up.
If its too vague, I'd ask for more details.

Good luck... I look forward to good news


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 20, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> You've got nothing to lose by trying... heck, I'm not even facing a problem right now, and I want to give her a buzz!
> 
> Some people are gifted, some ain't... For the sake of just $30, I'd satisfy my curiosity. You'll know very quickly whether or not her details match up.
> If its too vague, I'd ask for more details.
> ...


Too true...not like she's asking for $50!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd call for the price of a case of beer  (beer's no good for a belly anyway, so why quibble over $30?)


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol...Autumn...no doubt!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey, guys (just so you didn't think I forgot!).....I have to go to work in a little bit, then over to the humane society for my mentoring in the cat room (I'm volunteering)...so when I get home later I will reply in this thread.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 24, 2009)

*werecatrising wrote: *


> http://www.reiki4critters.com/index.html
> 
> She has been a tremendous help to me.



She helped me immensely today too. I think I finally have peace about Tiny & Puck and she knew things that she could not have known from me or even the forum....


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 24, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *werecatrising wrote: *
> 
> 
> > http://www.reiki4critters.com/index.html
> ...



Thank you for posting, Peg! I did PM you, but I also want to let the forum know that I am still trying to think of questions to ask of Zaide....I am just at a loss what I should ask.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 24, 2009)

Amy - I JUST emailed you the session - read what she said about Puck in particular - his personality - and let me know what you think....


----------



## Spring (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow.. so do you think she was pretty spot on with the readings from them IYO Peg? Would be very interesting if she was really and truly able to communicate, but I can be a bit of a skeptic, so would be interesting to hear more if people decide to use her . Is it over the phone? Or just online?


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 25, 2009)

*Spring wrote: *


> Wow.. so do you think she was pretty spot on with the readings from them IYO Peg? Would be very interesting if she was really and truly able to communicate, but I can be a bit of a skeptic, so would be interesting to hear more if people decide to use her . Is it over the phone? Or just online?


Here are some of the things she told me:

PUCK:

That he attacked a vacuum cleaner once
That he was a "daddy's boy"
That Art used to rub his fur back and forth - not just one direction - and he liked it that way
That when he almost died the first time - one of us (me) sat on the floor and held him until my leg fell asleep. Then I gave him to Art who told him he could leave if he had to....but that he'd prefer to have him stay. Art held him for something like 6 or 8 hours - and at the very end...Puck perked up and "came alive"...I was shocked. Puck said that Art gave him the strength to go on and healed him.
That he had a personality that would fill up a room
That he loved me - but he especially loved his daddy
All of this was true.

TINY:

That he hid his illness from me because he knew I couldn't help him
That he tried to die when I wasn't around because he didn't want me to see his pain
That he didn't like to share his yellow ball (actually - it was yellow and green) and that he really liked his ball - I had actually forgotten about his ball but I have pictures of him with it
That he felt I always blamed myself for things I couldn't control and so he wanted to spare me from knowing he was ill and there were more things like that
That he did come to me in a dream shortly after he passed because it was the only way I could "hear" him without crying.
and the one that blew me away...that she had NO WAY of knowing I'd written about in Tiny's Rainbow Bridge thread....

....that he serves as a "liason" to help rabbits cross over.


EDITED TO ADD: She even knew the color of the blanket Puck was wrapped in when we almost lost him - and that it was a soft fleece blanket.


----------



## Spring (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow.. definitely some very specific things rather than just "Liked carrots" or something silly and broad. I might have thought maybe she used your email to search the internet, but if she replied with things you hadn't posted online, different story.

Very interesting.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 25, 2009)

Arlene is a god send. 

She did a reading for me for my heart rat, Denny, and she knew so much that I hadn't told any one. It was amazing. I'm not surprised, Peg, that she knew so much. I truly believe she is for real, she just is too spot on not to be.

She told me the layout of my room once, down to the posters on my wall, as well.

She's a good friend of mine, and she's helped me many times with my critters... And many members on a rat forum I belong to have had her help them as well. She's well respected and loved in our community.

If I were going to go to any, it'd be Arlene. 

Edit: I saved one of the readings, if anyone would like to see it.


----------



## Spring (Jul 25, 2009)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Edit: I saved one of the readings, if anyone would like to see it.



I would! 

:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 25, 2009)

Some of the stuff she shared with me concerned me. When we talked about rabbits crossing over - she described Jenny (and had the name Jean or Joan). Then when we were doing Puck (who was Jenny's love)....it came out that he was waiting for her to cross...

The thing is - I've been watching her lately...she's not happy. She's not ill. She's eating well - drinking well - exercising - pooping, etc.

But I see in her eyes - that she's leaving me soon. I talk to her about Puck and she brightens up...but truly ... I think she misses him and wants to be with him.

I went in tonight and petted her and told her if she wants to leave - I understand...that Puck loved her very much....

Sounds crazy...but if Jenny does pass - I will have peace.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 25, 2009)

Peg....I read you're email right when you sent it to me and had to walk away from the computer until now. I am amazed at how true everything was, having met both Tiny and Puck.

I don't know whether to cry or be happy. I am shocked. I really have no words, except....

I remember how Art used to pet Puck....so I sat there reading that part saying "omg, no no no no no!!" in my head, for some reason.

I am one of the lucky ones who had Tiny visit me in a dream, right after he had passed. I feel so honored that he remembered me and wanted to come to me so I had some peace from his passing. He was surely special, charging into my room because he could smell a banana from across the house.


I am really saddened, but yet happy knowing that Jenny will cross soon. Jenny was like my childhood rabbit, Middy, so I had a connection with her....as well as her lovely boy, Jenson. 

In a way....I am not terrified anymore, knowing that animals that I have or that I am close with that are other peoples will die. I feel comfort in knowing that they really are okay after they pass...there really is life after death (which I did know before)...and I now know that I can connect with them after they leave this earth in body.


I thought about what I want to ask Zaide, and now I think I am ready to email Arlene tomorrow.

Peg...how did you talk with her....msn or something?


----------



## missyscove (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm a little late with this suggestion, but have you thought of crafting your own urn or something like it for Zaide's ashes?

My mom bought a wooden box from Michael's and painted it herself and that's where we keep the can of our kitty's ashes.

I think putting your own effort into something like that can really help with the grieving process.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 25, 2009)

She seems to pick up on a lot of things, not just what you want to know. She gets general feelings and smells and colors and images, and she interprets them the best she can. She saw my Denny in a jester's costume, which made sense because he was a very funny goofy guy. Sometimes what she gets doesn't apply to the animal you are wanting a specific reading for (such as when she told you that about Jenny). A few times she's said my other critters (or even human family members!!) were "butting in" and wanted something said, haha.

She basically told me the same thing for my Izzie, who was Denny's BFF. I didn't mention the fact that they were cagemates, and my concerns about Izzie were a while after Denny had passed. She knew though how they felt about each other.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 16, 2009)

I have been meaning to contact Arlene..but just haven't gotten around to it yet.

I am glad that I waited. A lady that I have been emailing back and forth about rats (she lives in the next few towns over)...is an animal communicator!! She is willing to talk to Zaide and anyone else for free!

I am going to give her a chance. I will let everyone know what happens.

On a side note...I will probably contact Arlene, as well. I would like to experience her services...she seems like such a great lady.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 17, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I have been meaning to contact Arlene..but just haven't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> I am glad that I waited. A lady that I have been emailing back and forth about rats (she lives in the next few towns over)...is an animal communicator!! She is willing to talk to Zaide and anyone else for free!
> 
> ...



Its probably a good thing you haven't contacted Arlene yet. She's been ill and is really not feeling good right now. I don't think she'll be taking on any more clients for a few weeks - probably after September.

It will be interesting to hear what the other lady has to say....let us know.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, no....I hope Arlene is going to be okay .

Carol and I decided that we can trade services....she does communication and I make hammocks for her ratties .


Carol replied back saying....

_"Ok, here is a sample. It just comes to me that one of your babies, not sure which, wants to come back to you in rattie form. Wants to stick to your side, shoulder and be close ALL the time. He is positively insistent about it! LOL, he daily begs and pleads with his guides to let it be so. He is so funny. I get it now too that I am not told his name as a proof to you that this is real. I will describe the personality and you will know. Here goes:

He is very human-like. Funny, I am told to say, he wants to get inside your heart and love you forever to show you how much love you gave him. He says, "I could live forever and ever on the love you gave me alone!!! (His emphasis) And he means for eternity. Apparently you loved him with wings, (?) that allowed him to fly and feel what it is like to be understood and loved without any apparent differences between animal and human. He utterly adores you, Amy. So, who is this? I love his energy. He's smart but that is not his best quality, it's his likableness and quirkiness that makes him so lovable."


_I think Carol is describing a "SHE". Remember, Peg, how Arlene thought Tiny was a girl when you first started talking? Well....what Carol replied with sounds like my first rat, Fayl, who passed away November of '06. She loved me dearly and it really showed.

I will reply back here once Carol lets me know if I was right...if it really was Fayl or not._
_


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Definitely let us know what she says..it will be interesting.

Yes - at first Arlene thought Tiny was a she - but she said she does that sometimes....and sometimes she calls them "rats" instead of rabbits because a large amount of her work is with ratties...

Arlene made the mistake of telling Zeus he could contact her anytime...and he has. Its sorta hilarioius...if he and I have a fight cause he has to take medicine - he contacts her....or if he gets in trouble - he starts contacting her...and she asks me what he's done now..


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 17, 2009)

Zeus is quite the character and it sounds like something Tiny would have done, Peg!


----------



## Flashy (Aug 17, 2009)

I hope that she is able to help you


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 17, 2009)

I said....

_"Carol....Could it be Fayl...my first pet rat that I rescued? She LOVED me to death and would always beg to be near me. She was hardly ever in her cage, she always was sitting on my shoulder. You said a "he"...but doesn't genders sometimes get mixed up when communicating? If it really is a "he"...then I am unsure of which rat it could be. You said he wants to come BACK in rattie form, so I assume it is a rat?"_



She said....

"I'm just the messenger. Not everyone can feel what it is that is told to them. The key is in the heart and feelings, not the intellect. I'm not the one to tell you who it is. If it doesn't feel right then maybe I'm not the right person to read for you."


:dunno

So I asked if we can try with Zaide. Maybe I don't feel a connection with her "sample" because I didn't ask her to talk to one specific animal.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Maybe try with Zaide or one of the rats in specific - or even with one of the bunnies. (Actually - maybe not with Zaide till you have a relationship where you trust her...).

I wish I could be more help or encouragement.

Honestly - I didn't trust Arlene at first - it was only when she was able to give me SPECIFIC information about Tiny that I was willing to trust her - then when she shared specific information about Puck...very specific information...I knew she was real.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 17, 2009)

She responded with...

_"Glad you were able to identify your first rattie. I got a confirmation on it when I tried putting the "male" energy on a soul level, not a physical one. You are right, it can be hard to determine gender, especially after they pass.

We can try with Zaide. I'll tune in a bit later on."


_Her emails aren't just that, we are talking about rats and stuff, but I am only posting stuff relating to animal communication ._

_
I did ask her to tune into Zaide when she gets the chance. If it isn't sounding like him...then I will try with Morgan (who I know 100%). In a way I am scared I won't get what Carol (or Arlene when I use her) are talking about. I have a terrible memory and Zaide was "last year". Maybe if Carol's connection with Zaide doesn't work for me, but it works for the living....then I will use her for the living and contact Arlene for the dead._

_I am going to try not to be disappointed if Carol doesn't work out for me. I know that animal communication IS REAL, even though I haven't really experienced it for myself. I know I can always contact Arlene when she is well again._


_I told Ryan that Carol is also a psychic and can talk to deseased people, too...and he asked me to ask her if she could connect with his father who passed away almost 4 years ago. I told him I want to wait until she proves herself with the animals, first. I am also scared to go "fooling with" dead humans because ghosts are seriously my worst fear (besides frogs & toads)....I live in fear of ghosts daily. Maybe it is paranoia...but it still freaks me out. I am freaked out because what if Mark decides to "come and visit" after Carol speaks with him? I already had one experience where I actually saw him one early morning in the laundry room at my MIL's house....I don't want to experience those things again. Figment of imagination? Maybe...but I saw him clear as day for a split second. I wasn't even thinking about him before I had saw him, too....he was just "there"._
_


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 18, 2009)

_"Hi Amy,

I've tried a couple of times to check in with Zaide and get no connect. That's not unheard of for me but certainly not usual. It can mean one of two things. It has been too soon since passing and there is transitional things going on, or the soul has already re-incarnated. Don't know which or neither! Just know it isn't bad, far from it, delays are usually good things, which I have just not yet encountered yet.

As soon as I get some info I will let you know. I'm going to check in with my guides if I don't hear from Zaide."_


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 18, 2009)

How do you feel about her responses?


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 18, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> How do you feel about her responses?


To be honest, I am not sure yet. I might ask her to speak with Morgan...but I am not sure of what I should have her ask him??...so I know it is the real deal. I mean, she did do the "sample" for me that really sounded like my first rat.


----------



## Malexis (Aug 18, 2009)

To me the example just seems like an overall personality and it connected to your first rat. I think you should ask her about Morgan, but should ask about specifics like things that she wouldnt be able to know. Maybe the way you set up his area or his favorite things. If she is able to tell you more specifics about him then you might get a better feeling about her.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 18, 2009)

I also agree that asking specifics is a good thing because you can then know for sure whether or not she is something who is reliable and someone you trust. If you can get some basic trust with her ability then maybe her responses may mean different things to you because you will trust what she says.

Another option is to try someone else, such as the other lady, and see if she says the same things.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I will ask her either about Morgan or Juju (my kitty), the next time she emails back .


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 19, 2009)

Keep us updated - this is very interesting. I am waiting to talk to Arlene again (hopefully before next Wednesday when Zeus has his vet appointment).

I guess I was a bit bothered by what you shared because it wasn't really specific (to me). I mean - there were things shared about Tiny, Puck and even Zeus that were very specific...down to what Zeus' room looked like at his first home before he returned to the shelter...(it was a Florida room with large windows that opened outside where they could get playtime in a pen sometimes).

Maybe you can ask the animals something specific that will help you feel better.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah, I definitely want to know specific things...then I will feel much better. If it doesn't work out with Carol...I know I can use someone else to communicate for me.

I guess I don't get how Zaide could be reincarnated? That is when you are "born" into a new life, correct? Why wouldn't Tiny be born into a new life by now? I doesn't make sense, lol.

We will see. I know if things don't work out with Carol, then I am still going to be positive.

I would love to talk to Arlene, Peg...so please let me know when she is "back in action"...I need to be able to talk to Sammy (our dog) and tell him to quit pooping in the house when I turn my back right before I take him outside...he needs to know that whinning or barking at the door is acceptable!! I might also want to chat with Brody...so he knows the reason why he doesn't get to play outside of his cage often is because he pees on the carpet within 1 minute of letting him loose..and he needs to stop!!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm going to pm you some stuff....

By the way - for those who are wondering about this - one of the people Arlene trained under (Carol Gurney if I remember right) charges $175 for a 45 minute session if you use her - or $110 per $45 minute session if you use one of the people who work with her.

So I think the fees I've been seeing are pretty good...compared to that.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 20, 2009)

_"Hi Amy,

I am having some computer challenges but wanted to be sure to write to you with news of Zaide. I feel strongly he has already reincarnated. Possibly as a black cat. Animals don't usually spend a lot of time on the other side as many people do. They don't have the baggage we do so they move on to love again. It's a beautiful thing really, animals are such love bugs.

So your baby Zaide is fine in soul and body. He's just in another body. 

As for you current cat Juju. It feels right to have taken him off the dry food. I just heard from my guides that if anything continues to be wrong he will let you know. If you monitor him and be especially loving (I know you are anyway) you may develop a telepathic connection and begin a new journey with. There is something he wants to communicate to you that is why he is getting sick now. he has a bit of frustration that you don't understand what he is saying.

That's it for now. If you email me and don't hear back soon you can call me. Hopefully I will get the money to fix my computer!"_



I don't get why IF Zaide was reincarnated...WHY he wouldn't wait and come back to me...like Tiny wants to come back to Peg. Hrm....I don't know?? So, that didn't help me much...as I feel I can still reach Zaide.

About Juju...I told her Juju went off of his dry food and is currently only eating wet. Weird how she says I might develop a telepathic connection with Juju because I was going to "practice" communication with Juju this weekend because I have bought a MP3 book thing from the lady who tought Arlene (thanks, Peg!). Carol did also say she was Psychic.

Now...I wonder what Juju wants? Maybe that is why he runs around at feeding times and random times screaming at me....."MAAAA-MAAA-MAMAAAAAA!!!".


onder:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm still waiting to hear back from Arlene about Zaide - so I have no answers for you there. I know she has been very busy and not feeling well...

I didn't get a chance to listen to all of that book on animal communication....just part of it. All I can say is..."be careful".

I've been practicing with Zeus...trying to communicate with him. Last night I was focusing on sending him pictures on the trip to the vet...how he'll be in his kennel - and a long car ride that might make him sleepy (it makes me sleepy) - and then the parrot at the vets who talks - and the vet herself. I was tryiikng to send a picture of him laying on an XRay table and tell him that they were just going to take pictures and he needed to relax.

Well - he was so relaxed - he rolled and fell off the bed and then looked at me like it was my fault.

Needless to say - I petted him and apologized and said we'd finish later.

So be careful where JuJu is sitting at the time....


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 20, 2009)

Peg...that is so hilarious!!

Have you been getting any luck with messages back...or are you feeling like it is "all in you're head?"


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 20, 2009)

I did have one time when I distinctly felt as if he was telling me "thats enough" - and those were the words that came to my mind. I don't want to share it here right now - but I'll pm it to you later.

I didn't hear the words - it just was a very distinct feeling....and when I stopped - Zeus responded as if he was happy I'd been doing it - but happy that I stopped too....

Clear as mud - right?

I'm waiting for him to tell Arlene something like, "Mom keeps trying to communicate with me and she sends me thoughts and pictures and stuff - but she never shuts up long enough to hear what I have to tell her.."


----------



## Malexis (Aug 21, 2009)

Where did you get this mp3 book about communicating? It sounds interesting. Is it on a website? I'd love to communicate with my bunny and even dog (almost for the same reason as you amy)
Thanks!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 21, 2009)

Its on amazon.com and is by Carol Gurney. I forget the exact title at the moment but it was $8.99 for the MP3 download.


----------



## Malexis (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh okay thank you! I'll look it up


----------

